# Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI



## Hawkzton (8. Januar 2015)

*Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich dieses Forum richtig genieße und man hier wirklich immer gute Antworten bekommt(was nicht dem Standard entspricht) hoffe ich, dass vielleicht mir auch in diesem Thema wer helfen kann!

Ich suche für meinen Ausbildungsabschluss als Fachinformatiker in Systemintegration ein Thema. Hat einer Ideen? 
Ist aus eurer Perspektive natürlich schwer was vorzuschlagen, da ihr meine Firma nicht kennt. Problem ist, vieles haben wir natürlich schon vor Ort. 

Aber schlagt mir einfach was vor, was euch einfällt.

Gruß
dNy


----------



## goern (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI*

Guten Morgen,
meine damaligen Klassenkameraden während der Ausbildung zum IT-Kaufmann (warn gemixt Kaufmann,Entwickler Fisi) hatten u.a. folgende Themen:

- Druckserver
- Einrichtung eines Schulungs/Besprechungsraumes 
- Gruppenrichtlinien in der Firma.


----------



## Mystique1680 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI*



dNyForFame schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich dieses Forum richtig genieße und man hier wirklich immer gute Antworten bekommt(was nicht dem Standard entspricht) hoffe ich, dass vielleicht mir auch in diesem Thema wer helfen kann!
> 
> ...



moinsen!
ich weiß ja nicht wie fit du im programmieren bist.. aber bei uns hat der fisi  ein programm geschrieben. es hieß zeitmeister und handelte von einem zeiterfassungssystem für die mitarbeiter. in der doku wurde es mit den argumenten bestärkt das so eine software sehr kostspielig ist und deshalb was eigenes gemacht hat. wenn ich keinen totalausfall meiner backupplatte gehapt hätte, könnte ich dir die themen von den letzten 5 jahren samt doku iwo hochladen...

was macht denn deine firma so??? vielleicht kann ich ja dadurch nen guten vorschlag machen...
hab letztes jahr meine umschulung zum systemelektroniker abgeschlossen....

lg erstmal.


----------



## Hawkzton (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI*

Druckserver haben wir schon, das ist mein Problem das wir echt schon viel haben.
Einrichtung eines Schulungsraum fand ich auch interessant. Mit einem HauptClienten und mehreren Terminals.
Joa Gruppenrichtlinien :/ ist auch sehr allgemein und natürlich auch schon vorhanden.

Programmieren neeee 

Ich arbeite beim Fraunhofer Institut in der internen IT.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI*

Clientmanagementsystem, Softwareverteilung, Ticketsystem mit Verteilung der Aufgaben an Desktops/Mobilgeräte der Admins, Selbstgecodete und aufgebaute Umgebungsüberwachung im Serverraum mit Raspi/Arduino/..., ... Da gibts doch tausend Möglichkeiten . Die ersten beiden sind der Klassiker schlechthin .


----------



## marvinj (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Etwas ungewöhnliches Thema: Projektthemen für Abschlussprüfung FISI*

Ausbügeln von Sicherheitslücken oder das Implementieren von neuen Features und Funktionen in bestimmten Softwares, oder Projekte, die bisher niemand durchführen konnte.
Vllt. nennst du ne Richtung in der das Ganze gehen soll. Automatisierung, Aufbau neuer Hardware, neue Software etc.


----------

